# My fall metal project.



## tattoomike68 (Nov 8, 2007)

I made a railing for my front porch, Im almost ready to mount it to the concrete.

I want to get it done in the next few days, it has taken away time from my engine building but if someone falls down the steps and gets hurt I will be kicking myself.


The top rail.






The step rail





The porch.





Here is is just sitting there.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 8, 2007)

Good looking railing Mike.  I have some that to do myself, I need to look into the code in my county to find the dimensions needed, picket spacing and height.   I couldnt tell from the photos, did you twist them?  I have a twister and scroll bender, I just need to go buy some material.  Another thing on the never-ending list.
That sure made your porch look better.   How did you fasten them to the cement?
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 8, 2007)

lugnut said:
			
		

> Good looking railing Mike.  I have some that to do myself, I need to look into the code in my county to find the dimensions needed, picket spacing and height.   I couldnt tell from the photos, did you twist them?  I have a twister and scroll bender, I just need to go buy some material.  Another thing on the never-ending list.
> That sure made your porch look better.   How did you fasten them to the cement?
> Mel



I am going to anchor them with the lead drop in anchors and add a dap of epoxy. I just have it sitting there for the picture and took it down, I have to rent a hammer drill.

I did not twist the pickets they are 5/8" tube with 1" channel iron for the  top and bottom rails and 1" tube for the uprights.

Im going to drill 3/8" holes and mount the base plates with 16  1/4" bolts. the last op is to weld the uprights to the base plates and then paint it.

Moving furnature into the house is kind of a pain so I want it it be removable.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks Great Mike!

I can make stuff stick together with a welder, but I sure wouldn't trust
anyone possibly leaning against any of  my welding jobs.   

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 8, 2007)

rake60 said:
			
		

> Looks Great Mike!
> 
> I can make stuff stick together with a welder, but I sure wouldn't trust
> anyone possibly leaning against any of  my welding jobs.
> ...



I am a bad ass welder, what I weld will hold. I spent years welding to make that happen, this job is easy money.


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice bit of welding there Mike.
Most of our houses are 'on the level' so don't require such safety features being built.
But we still hark back to our colonial past and do our best to keep out marauding colonials by building 'forts' with steel decorative iron gates ( not my work by the way, a local tradesman)






With Bandit as lookout in the window.

John


----------



## rake60 (Nov 8, 2007)

I already knew you were a "bad ass welder" 
The videos that you have posted often have the hands of a very 
experienced welder flashing in and out of the frames. 

I've worked in machine shops over half my lifetime.
After that much time you tend to notice things like little dents and pock 
marks that have been caused by many years of pushing molten steel.
I've worked on a few projects in my machining career that called for on 
the machine weld repair or touch up.  When I request a welder to do that
I want one with your hands! 

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice looking rails. Mine are wood and need staining every couple of years. Iron is much nicer. The closest iron place is 50 miles from me as I live in the forest.


----------



## sidecar_jon (Nov 9, 2007)

looking round this tiny town its amazing how many railings there used to be, they all got cut down and made into ships in the war though. just leaving their lead plugs.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a railing that will coming off soon.
Mainly because of this!




Poor maintenance...  OK Total lack of maintenance! 

So listen Mike.....  If you happen to be passing by, I can supply the welder,
materials and refreshments of you choice....  

A similar offer worked with my cousin when my hot water tank decided to
become a mini hot water geyser,  but he doesn't happen to live on 2400 miles 
away.:shock: 

Rick


----------



## lugnut (Nov 9, 2007)

Rick, don't throw that railing away.  That rust can be removed with little effort and good battery charger. (we need to talk) That's some cool looking iron work and should be saved,
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was blessed with the fact my neighbor had a hammer drill and woke me up this morning to help him hang a beam, I used his hammer drill and got the job done. Its nice. now my  job is done.

Now I can work on the shop..


----------

